# APC 1.1kva placing position



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi guys,
I just bought this UPS, but it is very tall to place it inside our self. So can I place it over it's sides (horizontal position)


----------



## jasku (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Hi guys,
> I just bought this UPS, but it is very tall to place it inside our self. So can I place it over it's sides (horizontal position)



Yes, you can, you may have to remove the base stand for that though.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

I have BR1100CI-IN model. What stand r u talking about. Also what is this surge only means at the back


----------



## jasku (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> I have BR1100CI-IN model. What stand r u talking about. Also what is this sure only means at the back



Ok, I thought yours is like this one  -*www.hydshop.in/products/APC-BACK-UPS-RS-1500VA-230V.html

I am unable to understand the second half of your sentence.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

jasku said:


> Ok, I thought yours is like this one  -*www.hydshop.in/products/APC-BACK-UPS-RS-1500VA-230V.html
> 
> I am unable to understand the second half of your sentence.


So can I place on its sides?

Edited my previous comment, stupid auto correct


----------



## jasku (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> So can I place on its sides?
> 
> Edited my previous comment, stupid auto correct



Oh ok, the ' power surge only' is like voltage stabilizer only socket, no power back up. I connect my speakers or anything that doesnt require power back up to this socket.


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

jasku said:


> Oh ok, the 'surge' is like voltage stabilizer only, no power back up. I connect my speakers or anything that doesnt require power back up to this socket.


Okay thanks


----------

